# Mac os x lion 10.7



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

My computer does not automatically connect to my wireless network I have to select the network every time I log on.


----------



## janikPilot (Nov 26, 2010)

Applications>System Preferences>Network>Advanced

Is 'Remember networks this computer has joined' checked?


----------



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes


----------

